# Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?



## Mac Gill (8. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich konnte nicht an dem Packet Sushi vom Lidl vorbeigehen.
Angebot von heute...

Ist zwar geschmacklich nicht mit dem in Asien zu vergleichen,
jedoch hat es mir sehr gut geschmeckt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Wie und welche Saucen benutzt ihr dazu?
Ich favorisiere die Mischung, die meine Singapur-Kollegen mir empfolen haben:
Sojasauce mit Wasabi zu einem Brei mischen und darin dippen!


Welche alternativen gibt es da noch???


----------



## gerstmichel (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Also, das Sushi vom Lidl hatte ich noch nicht, wenn aber der Öcher Aldi Sushi hat, dann würde ich dies auch mal testen, das hat mir ganz gut geschmeckt. Aber wir haben hier ja den ALDI Nord.


----------



## Seemöwe (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Hallo
Hab es auch noch nicht probiert
Gruß Seemöwe


----------



## chippog (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

ich kann mich glücklich schätzen, ein sushirestaurant mit guter qualität in weniger als einem kilometer entfernung von zu hause weg zu haben. mittags zahle ich für eine sättigende portion so viel wie knapp sieben euro und abends knapp neuneinhalb. das finden wir in unserer familie ganz wunderbar!!!


----------



## Palerado (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

@Chipdog: Also entweder Ihr habt wirklich kleine Mägen oder ICH WILL AUCH
Eine sättigende Portion habe ich bei uns im Sushirestaurant noch nicht gegessen. Vorher war immer das Geld leer


----------



## chippog (22. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> @Chipdog: Also entweder Ihr habt wirklich kleine Mägen oder ICH WILL AUCH
> Eine sättigende Portion habe ich bei uns im Sushirestaurant noch nicht gegessen. Vorher war immer das Geld leer



@pelldorade! ich'n kleinen magen :q  noch mal  :q  und gleich noch mal  :q ! wenn es so richtig leer ist, da unten drin, kaufe ich mir noch eine avokado dazu, was ich auch rein geschmacklich nur wärmstens empfehlen kann!!! na und ganz manchmal gibt es eben ein paar hekto makrelenfilet vom vortagsfang über nacht eingefrohren, kurz vorher angetaut und in mundgerechte stückchen geschnitten. aber satt bin ich bisher auch ohne geworden. könnte für dich nur etwas teuer werden, deswegen bis göteborg zu reisen...


----------



## carpchasseur (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Naja is nicht schlecht aber satt wird man davon nicht wirklich ich mache das Sushi meistens selbst

cu carpchasseur


----------



## Mr. Pink (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

also ich mag es eigentlich recht gerne, am liebsten mit soja sauce, aber der tipp mit dem wasabi muss ich mal probieren.

übrigens das sushi vom netto markt ist auch recht gut und günstig.

natürlich schmeckt das frisch gemachte sushi besser, aber das suhsi vom lidl und netto ist ne günstige alternative für zwischendurch.


----------



## Pickerfan (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich konnte nicht an dem Packet Sushi vom Lidl vorbeigehen.
> Angebot von heute...
> 
> ...


Das soll schmecken? Ich stand jetzt ein paar mal davor und hatte es auch schon in der Hand aber ich hab mich da noch nicht rangetraut#c . Irgendwie sehen die Bilder auf der Packung nicht so appetitlich aus


----------



## Sargo (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

aber die Flusskrebse bei Aldi Süd sind der Hit und zwar auch mit Avocado !!!!

Sargo


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*



			
				Sargo schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Flusskrebse bei Aldi Süd sind der Hit und zwar auch mit Avocado !!!!
> 
> Sargo



Joa,
lecker...aber wie das meiste halt...Aquakultur/Asien...sprich ne Pfütze mit Chemiekanister.
Besser sind die ausm Baggerloch etc....aber das darf man ja nicht...was solls...ich war doch noch sooo klein.:q


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Ich habe noch einen leckeren Appetizer gefunden - Sushi Snackteller

der war lecker, und sättigend!


Nachteil an der Sache -> den habe ich im Norden von Chicago in einem Supermarkt gefunden...


----------



## Gast 1 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

War das nicht eingefrohren?

Da traue ich mich nicht ran.


----------



## Mr. Pink (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

was hast fürn prob? sieht doch lecker aus ...


----------



## Acipenser (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

habe den Lidl und den Aldi Sushi probiert, beides überlebt. Ist absolut in Ordnung, schmeckt und ist eine gute Alternative, wenn man mal nicht in die Stadt fahren will zum Sushi-Man.

Mein Tip: Wasabi auf den Sushi streichen, in Sojasauce tunken und ...

Mahlzeit


----------



## CESA (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Auch bei Alsi nord habe ich schon Sushi gesehen.
Wenn du richtig satt werden willst, dann such dir doch ein Restaurant mit all you can eat. hab ich schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch das Lidl-Sushi?*

Macht das Sushi doch einfach selbst. Die Zubereitung macht tierisch Spaß und ist garnicht so schwer wie man es sich vielleicht vorstellt (Übung macht den Meister).
Desweiteren ist es absolut günstig, schmeckt definitiv besser als der eingefrorene Mist (habe ich einmal probiert und hatte den ganzen Tag noch ein ganz komisches Gefühl in der Magengegend, bäh, nie wieder...) und ist, wenn man es Freunden und/oder Verwandten serviert, ein absoluter Gute-Laune-Garant.
Ein günstiges Sushi-Buch genügt, da stehen alle Schritte zur Zubereitung drin und wiegesagt, den Rest macht die Übung, nach ein paar Versuchen sieht das Ergebnis schon sehr professionell aus.
Ausserdem kann man sich dann mal richtig an dem Zeug satt essen, nicht wie im Restaurant wo man für teuer Geld 6 Häppchen oder so bekommt...


----------

